# would you pay $1,774.00 for a nice guitar



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks

Just dropped in to my local L&M just to pass some time...
I picked up an American Standard telecaster that looked interesting...natural finish, nice neck....all in all a nice guitar.
Played it for a minute or two and I said to myself..."this is a nice guitar"...
As I put it back on the rack, I noticed the price tag.
Sticker price $1569.99 add some provincial tax and your get a total of $1,774.00

Like I said...this guitar to me played nice BUT was it close to Eighteen hundred bucks nice...NO FOR ME!!

your thoughts on the current retail price tags.

G.

the guitar in question is here
https://www.long-mcquade.com/17599/...tandard_Telecaster_-_Maple_Neck_-_Natural.htm


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Would I pay that for an Fender American Standard Telecaster? No Way! Fortunately, there's such a glut of these things on the market, you can always find a couple used ones to pick from if you're at all patient...

The prices for Gibson and Fender US models is getting a little crazy... Japanese guitars too have gotten pretty expensive...


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Well, as the Canadian dollar weakens, we'll only see higher prices on many imports. I'd probably not pay for a new Am Std strat or tele unless I came upon one that was truly exceptional, one-of-a-kind. Used ones are a lot cheaper. Unless it was a keeper, I hate taking the depreciation!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a little much for an am std Fender. But I just spent almost that same amount on a used '94 LP std (see NGD thread) so if its what you want and it's the one you want I say go for it. As was said if you're patient they are plenitful on the used market, however if you thought that one was particularly nice or better than avg it may be worth it to buy new.

As far as the price increases of instruments these days, yes it's getting ridiculous. Over 3 grand for a 2015 LP std and apparently almost 1600 for an am std tele. Late 90's I remember strats and teles selling for 8-900. LPs for around 2400. Fenders' price has doubled and Gibson is pushing the limits if affordability. I don't buy new gear much because of this.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's why I love this site. I've purchased an SG Std and an Am Std Strat here, both in super shape and each for half that money. The last new guitar I bought was a Tele Am Dlx in 2008 and I think, with tax in, it was about $1400.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm a Tele guy but wouldn't pay that for an American Standard. Seen too many great small builder builds right here on this forum in the BST in that price range that would be a much better quality build.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, yes, to answer the question as simply as it was stated, for a nice guitar I would pay $1774. and more.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I would too. For the OP, looking at Kijiji, I see a vintage reissue Tele for $1800: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ue/1042394645?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true a MIM thinline for $775 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...im/1044618278?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true an American Special for $600 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...er/1044427436?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true an American Deluxe for $1250 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...rl/1044382696?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true and there are more. Used is a way to get into a lot of guitar for less money!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I would too but not for that tele. And buying used as already mentioned is the way to go.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd pay $1569 for a nice tele before I would dish out $3899 for a LP Standard and just route the body for humbuckers. But that's a totally different thread I think? Most of the time the people that buy new gear are just bad with or have too much money anyway.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not me. If I had the money, maybe but I chose to retire at 54 and I had to learn to live on less. 10 years retired and loving every minute of it. My sub $1000 guitars sound pretty good to me. When I'm out listening to a good band, I'm impressed by the guitar players talent, not his guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Not me. If I had the money, maybe but I chose to retire at 54 and I had to learn to live on less. 10 years retired and loving every minute of it. My sub $1000 guitars sound pretty good to me. When I'm out listening to a good band, I'm impressed by the guitar players talent, not his guitar.


Wow, I'm 54 now and I'm thinking about freedom 70, LOL.

Congrats if you were able to retire so young.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would not spend that much on that guitar. However, I would gladly spend that much on a used one. In fact, I spent so long humming and hawing that I missed out on a beautiful Grosh Strat for $1300 or so that was listed on TGP. Oh well, it's not like a need another guitar. Lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I was going to spend that much on a guitar, it would be one that I had made with my specs, especially with a neck made for me.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Wow, I'm 54 now and I'm thinking about freedom 70, LOL.
> 
> Congrats if you were able to retire so young.


I'm on course to retire at 48 myself, but I can't see me being all that frugal after retirement. Not very long life spans for males in my family so I plan in living instead of counting my pennies after I retire which is why I have worked so hard to retire young.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've spent more then that on a nice guitar. I bought a new 2012 American Standard Tele for 1100 from L&M a few years ago. Amazing how the prices have jumped after just a few years.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

such is the way of things now that we have rampant, unchecked corporate greed, and people who don't mind over paying to get what they want. strats and teles are bolt on necks. there's no real justification for them costing so much. i love my strat, but i would never pay the price for a new one. 

that said, if i compare them, my studio pro would have cost me $1750 including taxes, had i paid what you see on L&M's website. however, the entire reason i bought it was because i wasn't going to pay that for it. all the other les pauls i looked at were used. it sounds great, plays good, looks fine as can be. then you have my strat. bought it used for way less than half of what they now go for new. it is equal to the les paul in _every way that matters to me_. in fact, i like playing it better than the les paul, but the lp just has that sound, you know? so in my mind, value-wise, they are the same. they both look good, play well, and sound great. if one is worth it, the other is too. but i'm saying neither one of them is worth that. i'll pay what i think is fair. i didn't pay the new price for either of them. and i wouldn't. there are reasons to buy new sometimes. but in my opinion it should be avoided when your talking about pro level guitars. 

my disclaimer is this: the price is what the price is. one is either gonna pay it or they ain't. there's no viable 3rd option afaik


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Used am std's go for $800 often.

Would I pay that for a nice guitar? Yes, twice.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been reading for several months that Fender prices for 2015 will reflect at least a 16% increase. Also in 2015 in the U.S., Fender is going to sell direct to retail customers via the internet.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not unless it was vintage or strong potential for immediate profit. Besides, I can buya few nice players with the same money. I'm all about getting more for less


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Time value of money. Guitars seem cheap compared to the 80s..........


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. Last new guitar i bought was a 1986 MIJ Strat. Paid 375.00 for it kept it about 10 years sold it for 400.00 And thats why i will not buy a "new" guitar.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess it would depend on my cash flow. If i had the cash and came across a great player then id pull the trigger right away. I can be very impetuous when it comes to gear sometimes. This shortcoming has cost me plenty in the past. It also depends whether you look at a guitar purchase as an investment or something you'll keep forever. If its the latter and you find "The One" then find the cash some how and buy it!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not to totally de-rail the thread, but it seems to me that the prices of all of the "legendary" guitars (LPs, American Strats & Teles) have been skyrocketing ever since the baby boomers started retiring in large number a few years ago. I think there are a bunch of boomers who have "always wanted one" and now they're willing to pay.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Stonehead said:


> I guess it would depend on my cash flow. If i had the cash and came across a great player then id pull the trigger right away. I can be very impetuous when it comes to gear sometimes. This shortcoming has cost me plenty in the past. It also depends whether you look at a guitar purchase as an investment or something you'll keep forever. If its the latter and you find "The One" then find the cash some how and buy it!


I agree with some of your points. If I was more flush with cash, then I wouldn't bat an eye. I always gripe about Gibson's pricing (new). If I found a real sweet one with some vintage mojo and at the right price...I might be tempted. But for now, my other competing hobbies mean that I have to budget and look for the value in everything. I tend to keep stuff forever, however, I do gauge my purchases based on potential resale in the event I fall out of love with it or tough times call.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I was in a local store the other day, a place that specializes in Fenders. Some pretty pricey and exotic special editions and custom shop guitars. I messed around with a really nice Strat that the sales guy wanted me to check out ... and looked at the price tag. $6400 before tax. It certainly looked fantastic.

Would I pay two grand for a nice electric guitar? Yes, I think I would. I've already paid close to that to get a really nice used Parker Fly. Would I pay over triple that? Probably not. It would become too precious to play. But that's just me. But hey - no one's paying to see me play live, or even to do the odd bit of session work. So I play what I can afford to play and I try to stay within my means. The guitars I have are all pretty good guitars and I make 'em sound as good as I can, with all my limitations. And that's fine.

But I'll tell you, some of those high-end, special edition Fenders look real purdy. If earned more dosh I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I must be an idiot...I bought this exact natural one...albeit from Axe for near the same price, I like it.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope. 800.00 is my upper limit. 

If I can't find or assemble an incredible guitar for that amount, I'll just play the ones I have.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Would I play 1800 for a good guitar? Yes. And have more than once.

Is the Tele a nice guitar? Yes, but just not my cup'o. To each his own.


As for corporate greed, may I introduce you to a few fellows from 1.5 centuries ago: Rockefeller, Carnegie and a few others.

Greed is as much a part of human nature are war/violence. And goes back as far. It's not something a guitar manufacturer or two invented 6 months ago.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Would I play 1800 for a good guitar? Yes. And have more than once.
> 
> Is the Tele a nice guitar? Yes, but just not my cup'o. To each his own.
> 
> ...


i won't argue that. it's nothing new. however, i was talking about *corporate* greed (as opposed to general every day type you are talking about) it indirectly writes laws and shapes government policy, uses psychological tactics to sell people what they don't need, is all being done to an extent far greater than at any time i ever learned about in history class. if there was some time back 200 or more yrs ago where people commonly paid on their shitty little house over 30 yrs, they didn't teach us about that in school. afaik, corporations as we know them today are in fact, new-esque. there was a time not all that long ago, when in order to incorporate, you had to get permission. and it was difficult. but as far as greed itself is concerned, certainly nothing new about that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I'm on course to retire at 48 myself, but I can't see me being all that frugal after retirement. Not very long life spans for males in my family so I plan in living instead of counting my pennies after I retire which is why I have worked so hard to retire young.


I didn't think I'd make it to 25 and at 65 don't plan to retire. I don't count pennies (except for the grand daughters) or even dollars. That's the wife's job. Would I pay that much for a nice guitar? Nope wouldn't even pay that much for a great guitar. $1700 or so is about 1/4 of what I'll spend on parts for the '81.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Maxer said:


> I was in a local store the other day, a place that specializes in Fenders. Some pretty pricey and exotic special editions and custom shop guitars. I messed around with a really nice Strat that the sales guy wanted me to check out ... and looked at the price tag. $6400 before tax. It certainly looked fantastic.
> 
> Would I pay two grand for a nice electric guitar? Yes, I think I would. I've already paid close to that to get a really nice used Parker Fly. Would I pay over triple that? Probably not. It would become too precious to play. But that's just me. But hey - no one's paying to see me play live, or even to do the odd bit of session work. So I play what I can afford to play and I try to stay within my means. The guitars I have are all pretty good guitars and I make 'em sound as good as I can, with all my limitations. And that's fine.
> 
> But I'll tell you, some of those high-end, special edition Fenders look real purdy. If earned more dosh I'd be there in a heartbeat.


Hah, that reminds me of the time I went to buy my effects unit. Since I was overseas, I had to make sure everything was good (warranty would be terrible to deal with). When I asked to try it out, they took me over to a $5000 amp, and handed me a $8000 strat. All over an effects unit that cost less than $100. Kind of surreal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Parker I want lists at $11,999. if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The Parker I want lists at $11,999. if I'm not mistaken.



When I went to see Scott to pickup my Tone King Galaxy he plugged in a Nik Huber Krauster II ice blue in to it. I haven't been able to get that guitar out of my head. Not sure I'll buy it but if I happen to run in to some disposable income its first on my list. At least its only just under 5 grand.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> The Parker I want lists at $11,999. if I'm not mistaken.


I am interested in why you would spend $12,000.00 on a Parker when you could spend far less on a custom guitar that you could design just for you?


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I paid $1750 USD for my Les Paul Standard Premium Plus, and have no regrets. It's a great guitar.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I already did pay that, got a new 60th anniversary tele deluxe, from Axe music...its very nice...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I am interested in why you would spend $12,000.00 on a Parker when you could spend far less on a custom guitar that you could design just for you?



Well, I haven't said I would. It's simply not realistic for me to spend that kind of money on a guitar.

But, nobody I know of could build a Parker other than Parker. I'm quite sure he has patents on key characteristics of his designs.

The point is, only that guitar is that guitar. Are there better and worse? Almost certainly there are some better and definitely some worse.

If I was in a financial position to own guitar at that level I wouldn't hesitate.

Not that it makes a huge difference, but the street price is probably around $10,000.

It's the Adrian Belew model (not the new "light" version). It has some pretty impressive features including onboard Variax processor, Sustainer system, Piezos, Synth access.

Also, it's a really good fundamental guitar.

Yes, for me it would be worth it. I just can't afford one without selling a kidney.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> . I just can't afford one without selling a kidney.


how much are they worth? i have 2 of them...


EDIT:

i was thinking about all these things, and i thought this -


it's _generally_ agreed that one can take a sub $500 guitar and massage it into a pretty decent instrument. and we can all name guitars that sell for prices that would buy a really nice used car. it makes me wonder, how good can it get? what are the things you get on a $10,000 guitar that aren't bling, but you probably wouldn't find on an instrument in a lower price bracket. is all that money strictly for the bling? if that's the case, i can kinda see it as art, which is also pretty expensive. not that i can afford that kinda art, but i can still like some of it. as long as it's just cloud talkin, then i would say the only guitar in that category that makes me hungry is one of these


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well, I haven't said I would. It's simply not realistic for me to spend that kind of money on a guitar.
> 
> But, nobody I know of could build a Parker other than Parker. I'm quite sure he has patents on key characteristics of his designs.
> 
> ...


Please, please keep your kidneys! It ain't worth it.:smile-new:

The guitar does sound like it's got some great specs. Some of those you can get on a few of the Godins although they are different beasts than a Parker.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

To answer the OP, yes. It all depends on your situation. For me, that's around the perfect price for a great guitar. I'd go upwards to near $3k, at the most. But $1800-2k is right in the reasonable zone, in my situation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the sub $1K guitar market. That's where I've found most of my stage guitars.


But, the reality is, whether people want to admit it or not, you CAN get a vastly superior guitar if you have deeper pockets.


And frankly, I don't think that's really a matter of opinion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you get a great car for less than $50K?

Absolutely.

Is a Ferrari better than a Subie?

Any day of the week.

Again, when money is no object, a lot of people would go with the Enzo.

I'm just saying.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good thread.

I've paid that much over twenty years ago buying new.
My comfort zone topped out around $1500-2000.

Oddly enough, my comfort zone is roughly the same,
but I now buy primarily used, usually from this forum!
You can get a really great used guitar in that range.

I blew the budget buying my Fano JM6 new, nice freaking guitar though. 8)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Can you get a great car for less than $50K?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'd pass on the Enzo. Can't drive that on Canadian roads for 5 months of the year, and they suck on the dirt. It would be a POS for what I need


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

No comment.....;-)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Can you get a great car for less than $50K?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> ...


You could get at least three very nice 745/750 Beemers with low mileage for that much.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> You could get at least three very nice 745/750 Beemers with low mileage for that much.


I'd take a fully loaded 4x4, a new boat and camper myself. maybe the same set up for the wife...his and hers and still have gas money


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd pay $1774.00 as long as I know I could get it back or more if I sold it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont think $1774.00 would get me there BUT I am more and more convinced that having one great guitar
trumps having 5 middle of the road guitars.
I'm still in the "middle of the road " camp but I think I would trade them all in for that special ONE.

G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Note: once you spend $3k, you are willing to do it again. I'd buy a 5k prs and flip mine if i had the extra scratch, because the $5k one is more what i want.

The heart wants what the heart wants. IRW neck stoptail custom 22 in green...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I'd take a fully loaded 4x4, a new boat and camper myself. maybe the same set up for the wife...his and hers and still have gas money


Have you seen the price of the new fully loaded 4x4's lately? The two door ones are not so bad but once you go to extended cab or four doors the price jumps by at least $15,000.00. I was looking at a diesel one and it was approaching $65,000.00! Way too rich for my blood.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> .....I am more and more convinced that having one great guitar
> trumps having 5 middle of the road guitars.
> I'm still in the "middle of the road " camp but I think I would trade them all in for that special ONE.
> 
> G.


I would fear that I would get bored with having only one guitar as I am so used to having at least 2 or 3 to select from.

I think that this is just a part of my personality makeup.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

59burst said:


> Well, as the Canadian dollar weakens, we'll only see higher prices on many imports. I'd probably not pay for a new Am Std strat or tele unless I came upon one that was truly exceptional, one-of-a-kind. Used ones are a lot cheaper. Unless it was a keeper, I hate taking the depreciation!


That's probably the case

The last two times I bought an instrument things started getting worse--so blame me if it helps.
I have some L&M giftcards--but nowhere near that much...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Sorry, I'd pass on the Enzo. Can't drive that on Canadian roads for 5 months of the year, and they suck on the dirt. It would be a POS for what I need



Ok, well there are people who would look at a Ferarri and a Ford Focus and pick the Ford.

I'd take the Ferarri.

Yes there are cars you only drive in the summer (those are the really, really nice ones).

And that's the whole point. When you spend big bucks on a guitar, it's not what you need. It's what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Buying a Ferrari, or any supercar, would be kinda pointless here in Canada.
Besides the short driving season, you couldn't get out of second gear without
racking up a pile of speeding fines. lol. My lottery dream would be to go to
Germany and rent one and hit the autobahn for a month.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In the acoustic market I tend to spend at least that and usually more. In the electric market I spend about half to a third that. 

There are some terrific electric guitars available for well under a grand, at least for my purposes. I get by happily with a Mexican Tele and a Godin LG, but I also have a Gretsch Electromatic, Godin Progression, and a [gasp] "Chinese Vibe" Telecaster. For my needs, they're fine. If I had the cash I would spring for a Yanuziello in a heartbeat http://www.yanuziello.com

It comes down to need. With electric guitars I can get by with fewer options than with acoustics.

As for automobiles, they have sucked more money out of my household than anything else except the house itself. Right now our lifestyles dictate something reliable and great in weather (my wife commutes), something to carry lots of stuff (I'm a musician with somewhat dependent adult children and dogs, plus I fish), and something that will tow. After 2 Rav4s that just covered our needs, we got a Tacoma 4 door short box pickup. Awesome vehicle that covers every need, a little hard on fuel, but otherwise great. A performance car wouldn't work for us. We used to have a second car, a little commuter (Nissan Sentra, Ford Escort), but I don't need a car every day anymore so we're a one vehicle family.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> In the acoustic market I tend to spend at least that and usually more. In the electric market I spend about half to a third that.
> 
> There are some terrific electric guitars available for well under a grand, at least for my purposes. I get by happily with a Mexican Tele and a Godin LG, but I also have a Gretsch Electromatic, Godin Progression, and a [gasp] "Chinese Vibe" Telecaster. For my needs, they're fine. If I had the cash I would spring for a Yanuziello in a heartbeat http://www.yanuziello.com


Wow, I see what you mean. He does excellent work. I noticed that every guitar in the gallery has covered pickups. IMHO, that's how all guitars should be as it gives a finished look. In the gallery, I liked the one in picture #5 the best; excellent show of the wood grain with matching pickguard and attention to detail.


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

I just made my first purchase in the 1800-2000 range this week (2008 PRS DGT) and it was a nice change of pace from buying a cheaper guitar and dropping a bunch of cash into to make it sounds and play like an $1800 guitar. I miss the sense of accomplishment in wrestling every ounce of tone and playability out of a cheaper instrument, but not the steep and undeserved depreciation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Buying a Ferrari, or any supercar, would be kinda pointless here in Canada.
> Besides the short driving season, you couldn't get out of second gear without
> racking up a pile of speeding fines. lol. My lottery dream would be to go to
> Germany and rent one and hit the autobahn for a month.


For that matter, any car that is capable of exceeding the speed limit could be considered pointless.

Five months of the year in a super car? If I had the money, I'd be all over it. As it is, I do have a summer car that never sees snow. It's no Fararri, but I think I could make the transition.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Buying a Ferrari, or any supercar, would be kinda pointless here in Canada.
> Besides the short driving season, you couldn't get out of second gear without
> racking up a pile of speeding fines.


Not entirely true. There are opportunities to open up a high performance car here in Canada on a regular basis.
I played the band shell one year at Grand Bend thats right on the speedway. All day long I watched cars zoom down a straight away as fast as they could. Anyone could sign up and pay there money. I watched everything from custom cars with jet engines to a Ford Focus and all kinds of high performance cars in between.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Relevant

http://reverb.com/blog/daves-corner-the-cost-of-tone


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

For price comparisons, check Stradivarius (spelling?) violins. 400 years old, and over a million bucks $$$ used.
Bow and case NOT included. The Smithsonian Institute probably have Standard Gibson LPs and Fender Teles in their collection. I wonder what they will be worth in 400 years?

And did you hear about the Archeologist Fortune Hunter who excavated a new chamber under the tomb of King Tut in the great pyramid. Nobody had been there for 5000 years and there was a carving of a Gibson LP on the wall. The guy that finds that guitar is going to be rich!


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Not to totally de-rail the thread, but it seems to me that the prices of all of the "legendary" guitars (LPs, American Strats & Teles) have been skyrocketing ever since the baby boomers started retiring in large number a few years ago. I think there are a bunch of boomers who have "always wanted one" and now they're willing to pay.


Nailed me... Guilty as Charged. To make it worse, I buy new guitars for my son as well. He has no sense of the value of money. It is probably all my fault. His friends hang around like flies in an outhouse just waiting for him to sell stuff.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Have you seen the price of the new fully loaded 4x4's lately? The two door ones are not so bad but once you go to extended cab or four doors the price jumps by at least $15,000.00. I was looking at a diesel one and it was approaching $65,000.00! Way too rich for my blood.


True, but those are sticker prices. That diesel must have been a $10-15 K cost alone.
My comment was based on the Enzo. I assume we are talking about hundreds of K...not beemers


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> True, but those are sticker prices. That diesel must have been a $10-15 K cost alone.
> My comment was based on the Enzo. I assume we are talking about hundreds of K...not beemers


Well, that was the price of a new one I priced online from Ford or GM. And yes, the four doors and the diesel pushes the price up 10 grand or so. The best way to buy one of those is used. You can get a very decent one for under $20,000.00.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Relevant
> 
> http://reverb.com/blog/daves-corner-the-cost-of-tone


Great article...thanks for posting...
I'll quote the last paragraph.
G.

_Well, that seems rather crass, and very much backward to any notion of a society that values its artisans, that appreciates beauty, that values the pursuit of the good. Chase the tools that inspire you to better things, without necessarily subscribing to the view that cost=ability=success. And when you acquire them, play the hell out of ’em.

_


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, that was the price of a new one I priced online from Ford or GM. And yes, the four doors and the diesel pushes the price up 10 grand or so. The best way to buy one of those is used. You can get a very decent one for under $20,000.00.


I totally agree. I would stay away from the diesel unless you haul on a regular basis. My coworker bought one to tow a large camper and as a daily driver. He's sinced parked it as the maintenance costs were very high. $175 oil changes and everything is extra HD and pricy. Can be too much truck if you don't need it. The drop in gas prices is going to be here a while, so a gasser makes sense again.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Buying a Ferrari, or any supercar, would be kinda pointless here in Canada.
> Besides the short driving season, you couldn't get out of second gear without
> racking up a pile of speeding fines. lol. My lottery dream would be to go to
> Germany and rent one and hit the autobahn for a month.


The pointless isn't the point with things like this. The driving season is just the same as any other car and for most a lot longer than for motorcycles. As far as speeding tickets go, driving from Edmonton to Calgary on 2, keeping up with the flow of traffic, is normally well into speeding ticket range. When I finish the '81 I'll take it to a stretch of road south of Black Diamond and open the throttle until I can't go any further south then go west, north and east. It won't go as fast as the Ferrari but it will be well into the pile of tickets range. My lottery dream includes someplace warm with a 28ish brunette with laughing eyes " And points all her own sitting way up high / Way up firm and high", some old Harleys including a flat tracker and a good divorce lawyer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I totally agree. I would stay away from the diesel unless you haul on a regular basis. My coworker bought one to tow a large camper and as a daily driver. He's sinced parked it as the maintenance costs were very high. $175 oil changes and everything is extra HD and pricy. Can be too much truck if you don't need it. The drop in gas prices is going to be here a while, so a gasser makes sense again.


So true. Ford has that 6 cylinder that tows around 10,000 lbs. and is very good on gas for a truck with that pulling power. It's pretty pricey for a new one too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I totally agree. I would stay away from the diesel unless you haul on a regular basis. My coworker bought one to tow a large camper and as a daily driver. He's sinced parked it as the maintenance costs were very high. $175 oil changes and everything is extra HD and pricy. Can be too much truck if you don't need it. The drop in gas prices is going to be here a while, so a gasser makes sense again.


Gas in Edmonton has climbed about 10 cents a liter, here it's gone up 6 cents a liter since yesterday morning. It's still lower than diesel but seems to be going up again.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent article, thanks for the link, Budda. I love Dave Hunter's books, have read him for years.



Budda said:


> Relevant
> 
> http://reverb.com/blog/daves-corner-the-cost-of-tone


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

you guys did see the 'lol' in my comments .. right?












Electraglide said:


> " And points all her own sitting way up high / Way up firm and high"


One of my many bandana's


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> you guys did see the 'lol' in my comments .. right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a little old lady in sight. I have seen a t shirt like that a time or 3. The wife's first ex rode out from Ont. last year and crashed at our place. He had one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

The charity poker runs were organized by 
a family in our territory. Ran for 16 years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> Excellent article, thanks for the link, Budda. I love Dave Hunter's books, have read him for years.


I agree.

I liked the last paragraph.

"Does all of this mean you can’t make great music on more affordable guitars and amps? No, not by any means, and plenty of expressive, evocative art is created on entry-level gear every day. But to rag on a musician for owning, or aspiring to own, an instrument that has been lovingly, skillfully, painstakingly produced by a true craftsman, with his or her entire heart and soul devoted to the endeavor and the primary aim of helping artists to make better art (and usually very slim profit margins in the bargain)… Well, that seems rather crass, and very much backward to any notion of a society that values its artisans, that appreciates beauty, that values the pursuit of the good. Chase the tools that inspire you to better things, without necessarily subscribing to the view that cost=ability=success. And when you acquire them, play the hell out of ’em."


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a great point to be sure. but putting over priced, mass produced guitars into the category described by the authour as "_an instrument that has been lovingly, skillfully, painstakingly produced by a true craftsman, with his or her entire heart and soul devoted to the endeavor and the primary aim of helping artists to make better art_" is one hell of a stretch.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just an interesting point. If you look at the prices of Fender guitars from the mid 90's, they are pretty close to what you pay today. Certainly 1500 is a lot to pay for a guitar, but I had a '94 Strat that had the original hang tags and sold for 1499. Online stores have hurt the smaller shops, but as a consumer the prices have come down a ton. If you calculate inflation from 1990 (I priced a MIM Strat in the early 90's and they sold for over $800 at my local store) they're probably a lot cheaper than they were 25 years ago.


----------

